# hysteroscopy and endometrial ablation



## joeydale (Apr 3, 2011)

should hysteroscopy as a diagnostic procedure and endometrial ablation be coded separately when it was done on the same episode. pls help.


----------



## rupaaneja (Apr 3, 2011)

*Rupa*

According to me we can't bill diagnostic hysteroscopy with endometrial ablation in the same operative period. As Diagnostic procedure is always include in surgical procedure. So we can bill 58563 which will include both hysteroscopy and endometrial ablation. If still there is any confusion please let me know


----------



## aru_matha (Apr 3, 2011)

We can't bill diagnostic hysteroscopy and endometrial ablation separately as per cpt guidelines.A surgical hysteroscopy always includes diagnostic hysteroscopy.


----------



## kmethner (Apr 3, 2011)

*Kathy*

I agree with Rupa, the hysteroscopy is included with the endometrial ablation when you code 58563.


----------



## peabodym (Jun 5, 2013)

*Coding Hysteroscopy before but not during thermoablation*

How do you code a Hysteroscopy performed before the thermoablation.  do you just code CPT 58353, Endometrial ablation, thermal, without hysteroscopic guidance or CPT 58563, Hysteroscopy, surgical with endometrial ablation.


----------

